# Admission In School Of Dentistry



## Mala

Hi,
I am a pre-medical student in Pakistan. I have completed 12th grade (Fsc) and seeking admission in School of Dentistry to become a Dentist (BDS), in USA. Can anyone please guide me how can I get admission in any Dentist School/college in US? I have following Questions:

1. Do they accept students after 12th grade (FSc) ?
2. Do I need to do SAT or TOEFL or any such thing?
3. What pre qualifications do I need to become eligible to apply in a US dentist school?
4. Do I need to undergo any studies in a US school to meet the criteria?
5. What procedure I must ensure to get admission?

As you can see, i have no idea of US schooling system. I will appreciate and be obliged if someone can explain me the entire process of admissions and requirements, for "a coming from Pakistan student". Thanks A lot.


----------



## rosequartz

Hello,

You need to get a bachelor's degree before applying to US dental schools because the education system is different over there. So, you're looking at three or four years, and a dental admission test before starting dental school in USA. If you are still interested, you will need to apply to a BS program first (pre-dental track). As for your questions, 

1. Yes, they do in bachelor programs. But your grades are to be converted to US high school GPA on a scale of 4.00. The institution's admission officer will either evaluate your credentials internally or ask you to do so through an external credential evaluator (WES and ECE mostly). 

2. SAT and TOEFL/IELTS are both mandatory, however SAT requirements vary for International students, and sometimes it is exempt too. It depends on the university you choose. 

3-4. You need to fulfill the sciences and other course pre-requisites through a bachelor degree (or 90 credits minimum) and maintain a 3.5+ GPA, take the DAT exam, and apply to accredited dental schools. The pre-requisites vary for different schools, you will have to search them up yourself. 

5. It usually takes six months to secure admission in US institutions for international students. It will be really close for you now, but you may still be able to get admission in state universities for this Fall semester, if you start searching asap. Otherwise, you will be joining the Spring semester. To ensure admission, first you need to take TOEFL and SAT and get a WES or ECE evaluation of your FSc result. Then, you need to choose a university, fill out the application form and send your TOEFL and SAT scores, the evaluation report and an attested affidavit of support form (Now, cost of attendance-tuition, room and board ranges between $15,000 to $45000 or more depending on university chosen. State universities are cheaper than private universities that's why I shared the link above. So, keep this in mind while university hunting). If you are accepted, the university will send you an admission kit and an I-20 or SEVIS form, which will help you get F-1 student visa from the US embassy to study in US. This process sounds simple, but it takes time. If you have any other questions, I will be glad to help as I am studying here. 

Hope this helps and welcome to the forum.


----------



## cheematherapy

I thought that you couldn't go straight to Dentistry school but had to have a undergrad just like a doctor?


----------



## rosequartz

cheematherapy said:


> I thought that you couldn't go straight to Dentistry school but had to have a undergrad just like a doctor?


A bachelor's is an undergrad, so yes you need that to get into Dentistry school.


----------



## Mala

Thank you so much for such a detailed and helpful reply. I will get in touch if I need further help.


----------



## zulnorain

the whole procedure is same for immigrant ?


----------

